# Foxomax anyone?



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Has anyone with C been prescribed Foxomax for osteopenia/osteopososis? I'd like to know your reaction to it. Thanks, Tiss


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Hi Tiss,My doctor just gave me a prescription for Actonel for osteopenia, which is just about the same thing as Fosomax. I haven't tried it yet. I am suppose to take it once a week, but I am really afraid it will make the "C" worse. As a matter of fact my post is right below yours, and I have gotten no response. It's hard to believe nobody on this board is on either of these drugs. I am going to suck it up and try it one day next week. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Rose, I'm going to start the Fosomax next week. It's a once a week pill-is that what yours is? I'll let you know how I do with the Fosamax. Good luck! Tiss


----------



## Heather83 (Jul 8, 2003)

My mom took fosamaxx for a month. It caused her to feel really tense like all of her muscles were contracting. She also got more heartburn on it.Make sure to follow the directions carefully. Take it half hour to an hour before you eat and take it with a WHOLE GLASS of water.Not following the directions will cause agony.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Hi Tiss,Today is Monday, and I am going to start the Actonel on Wednesday. I take it once a week, just like the Fosamax. From what I have read about both drugs, they sound pretty much the same with the same possible side effects. I do know that with both drugs, it is imperative to take it first thing in the morning with lots of water and don't lay down or eat or drink anything but water for 30 minutes after taking it. Maybe we'll be lucky and we won't have any side effects at all. Let me know how you do, and I'll do the same.I read your post on my Actonel posting. My daughter is doing well. All her treatments are over and all her energy is back. She feels great, but is still waiting for her hair to grow back enough to get rid of the wig. It is a slow process. It has been a long tough road, but it is finally over. It will be a year in September since she was diagnosed. Definitely the worst year of my life. I just hope and pray the cancer never comes back. Thanks for caring.


----------



## phyllisfin (Jan 27, 1999)

I've tried both fosamax and actonal and could not take either; I am also lactose intolerant and both have lactose in them. I do use miacalcin, which is a spray, daily. It's not as strong as the others, but it is something and it has not bothered me in the least. I know the others, which contain calcium, can cause constipation. Good luck with the fosamax. Phyllis


----------



## Karen Savage (Dec 16, 2002)

Hi everyone, I already have osteoporosis and was afraid my doctor would put me on fosmax. I have IBS with bloating and constipation and I heard fosmax makes these symptoms worse. But he put me on this new drug called Forteo. It is an injection that I do my self once a day,any time of the day with or without food. It is suppose to build new bone and increase your over all bone density. It has no side effects for me which is great. If anyone else is using this please let me know how you are doing on it. Karen


----------

